# Dual processeus. Mais un seul qui fonctionne??!! Mystère!



## YellowSubMarine83 (21 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,  

hier j'ai trouvé que mes ventilateurs ne fonctionnaient pas (ou mal!) mais maintenant je remarque que je n'ai qu'un seul ventilateur (arrière) qui fonctionne .... du moins qui ventile pour refroidir.

Et réflexion faite, c'est valabe pour beaucoup de logiciel et les jeux aussi. En un mot : ça me casse les oreilles!!!  

Dés que je sollicite un peu le Mac, il commence à "ventiler bruyament".

J'ai télécharge Température Monitor.
Et voici  les résultats : 
Le CPU A : 59°/60° C   (avec une limit à 64)
Le CPU B : 55°
Memory Controller Heatsink  : 68°

Mais, par exemple, lorsque j'encode un film le CPU A s'emballe!!!! et c'est lui qui bosse le plus....
Mais que fait le CPU B , il "bulle" ????

Si quelq'un à dejà eu un pb identique, merci de m'aider


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (21 Octobre 2005)

Olà....
Autant pour moi....
Je viens de lire Les "extrèmes" sur 1 heure: 
C'est le CPU B qui fait le "fou" avec un max de 63,9° oulà c'est chaud, ça , non?:modo: :modo: 
et le CPU A : 60°
Le memory controller s'envole à 72,8°

Voilà les chiffres....


----------



## wip (25 Octobre 2005)

Salut 

Tu as un bi-processeur, mais ce n'est pas pour ça que les deux processeurs vont se partager le travaille à tous les coups. Pour que ce soit le cas, il faut que les applications soient faitent pour ça. Par exemple, Final Cut Pro ou Handbrake savent tirer partie des bi-processeurs. Par contre, d'autres applications (la majorité malheureusement) ne vont se servir que d'un seul processeur. Par contre, si deux applications non  bi-pro travaillent en même tps, elles vont travailler normalement chacun sur un processeur différent 

Suis-je clair ??

wip


----------



## ntx (25 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
sauf que Mac OSX fonctionne en permanence avec les deux processeurs ... en tous cas sur le mien. Les différents threads sont partagés automatiquement sur les deux processeurs, et dans un système moderne il y a toujours pleins de threads qui tournent. 
Donc même sans logiciels optimisés en cours d'utilisation on doit voir les deux processeurs fonctionner en permanence ... ou presque.


----------



## wip (25 Octobre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> sauf que Mac OSX fonctionne en permanence avec les deux processeurs ... en tous cas sur le mien. Les différents threads sont partagés automatiquement sur les deux processeurs, et dans un système moderne il y a toujours pleins de threads qui tournent.
> Donc même sans logiciels optimisés en cours d'utilisation on doit voir les deux processeurs fonctionner en permanence ... ou presque.


Entièrement d'accord avec toi. C'est d'ailleur ce que j'expliquait à la fin de mon post, mais bcp moins clairement que toi .
Mais par contre, avec des applis monopross, les deux processeurs ne tournent jamais a fond en même temps... Avec Handbrake, si 

wip


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (27 Octobre 2005)

Merci des conseils....

Mais Imovie-Iphoto et toutes les Iapps d'Apple ne sont pas configurer pour un Bi-proccess.

Est-ce que la MAJ sur Tiger et/ou Ilife 6 pourrait améliorer la prise en charge.


----------



## wip (27 Octobre 2005)

YellowSubMarine83 a dit:
			
		

> Merci des conseils....
> 
> Mais Imovie-Iphoto et toutes les Iapps d'Apple ne sont pas configurer pour un Bi-proccess.
> 
> Est-ce que la MAJ sur Tiger et/ou Ilife 6 pourrait am&#233;liorer la prise en charge.


On peut toujours r&#234;ver, mais je pense qu'Apple r&#233;serve l'optimisation bi-pro/bi-core pour les applis Pro...  

wip


----------



## ntx (27 Octobre 2005)

YellowSubMarine83 a dit:
			
		

> Merci des conseils....
> 
> Mais Imovie-Iphoto et toutes les Iapps d'Apple ne sont pas configurer pour un Bi-proccess.
> 
> Est-ce que la MAJ sur Tiger et/ou Ilife 6 pourrait améliorer la prise en charge.


iTunes utilise les deux processeurs ... en tous cas chez moi.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (27 Octobre 2005)

c'est super les bi-process mais c'est toujours mal utilisés ; plutôt mal exploités.

Enfin, c'est toujours mieux que rien, sachant que je ne suis pas (encore) sur les Appli Pro (ça alors je me demande bien pourquoi?!  - ah! c'est vrai le prix   )  je vais prendre mon mal en patience et faire mes "bruyants" travaux quand madame n'est pas là !!! 

Malgré tout grâce au Bi-G5, j'ai un avantage pour c'est hiver.... un nouveau chauffage  : 

LE  M.A.C. 

Qu'est-ce que c'est....
  

Module Autonome de Chauffage ..    

C'est super efficace, mon salon chauffer gratis (presque, faut payer EDF)

Bon merci encore pour vos reflexions rassurantes, je me fais une raison....


----------



## ntx (27 Octobre 2005)

YellowSubMarine83 a dit:
			
		

> c'est super les bi-process mais c'est toujours mal utilis&#233;s ; plut&#244;t mal exploit&#233;s.


    
Au contraire, c'est tr&#232;s bien exploit&#233; par Mac OSX : d&#232;s que plusieurs threads cohabitent, ils sont dispatch&#233;s sur les diff&#233;rents processeurs. Que veux-tu de plus ? Apr&#232;s si les programmes n'exploitent pas le multi-threading, on ne peut pas en vouloir &#224; Apple.
En tout cas chez moi, les deux processeurs fonctionnent en permanence et je n'ai pas &#224; m'en plaindre. Si ce n'est pas le cas chez toi, je v&#233;rifierais s'il n' y a pas un probl&#232;me. 
Mais moi, mon prochain Mac sera de nouveau un multi-processeur.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (29 Octobre 2005)

Diable là tu m'inquiètes NTX.

Que faire si j'ai REELLEMENT un problème l'envoyer dans un apple centre?


----------



## ntx (30 Octobre 2005)

J'ai installé Menumeter qui indique l'utilisation des processeurs, et j'ai en permanence quelques pour-cents sur les 2 processeurs. Je pense que d'autres propriétaires de bi-pro voir de bi-core pourraient confirmer. Donc effectivement si ce n'est pas le cas sur le tien, tu devrais le faire vérifier.

J'ai aussi un tableau de bord "Processeur" (je ne sais plus où je l'ai récupérer celui-la) qui permet de désactiver un processeur ou sa cache. Il faudrait aussi vérifier qu'un processeur n'est pas désactivé.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (30 Octobre 2005)

Je vais voir pour Menumeter,

en ce qui concenre "Hardware" ça je l'ai trouvé ! Et grace à un autre post dans un forum (comme quoi ça sert de chercher un peu, et surtout on y arrive)

Sur hardware J'ai mes deux CPU "actif" et les deux caches également , j'ai activé "NAP" pour les ventilos.
Je ne mets pas en cause NAP, j'ai découvert le problème bien avant.

Merci, je cherche Menumeter


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (30 Octobre 2005)

Oh j'ai pas vu je suis passé en membre confirmé chouette, allez champagne pour tout le monde!!!  

(juste un verre par personne, sinon ça fait mal)


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (30 Octobre 2005)

J'ai installé Menu meter mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner.:rateau: 
IL me demande :

" Pour des instructions sur l'activation des extras menus tierces parties, reportez-vous à la documentation."

Comment faire?


----------



## ntx (30 Octobre 2005)

Il y a un prefpane à mettre dans <ton home>/Library/PreferencePanes, et tu passes par les préférence système pour paramétrer menuMeters.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (30 Octobre 2005)

tu vas me prendre pour une bille, mais je n'y arrive pas !!!

J'ai bien le MenuMeters.prefpane et il est bien à : 
Home > Bibliothèque > PreferencePanes > Menumeters.prefPane

c'est bien ça?


----------



## ntx (30 Octobre 2005)

Chez moi il est dans la bibliothèque commune : /Bibliothèque/PreferencePanes, mais ça ne devrait pas changer grand chose.
Ensuite tu ouvres les préférences systèmes et il devrait y avoir en bas un panneau Menumeters, non ?


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (1 Novembre 2005)

l'icône est présent, et fonctionne.

Mais lorsque je veux cocher la case afficher le menu CPU : le message d'errer apparait :

" Pour des instructions sur l'activation des extras menus tierces parties, reportez-vous à la documentation."

que ce soit sur les menus CPU, Disque, Mémoire, Réseau.

Le bide, quoi!


----------



## ntx (2 Novembre 2005)

Et que dit la doc ?  J'ai jamais vu ce message.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (2 Novembre 2005)

je ne suis pas très anglophone en plus avec les termes techniques je suis perdu mais voici ce que j'ai trouvé : 

Please note that MenuMeters is only supported on MacOS X 10.2 (Jaguar) or later.

To install MenuMeters simply run the included installer application. The installer will update any prior MenuMeters installation if you are upgrading from an earlier version.

If you are a first-time MenuMeters user, then once installation is complete you can simply open your System Preferences application and click on the MenuMeters icon to start using MenuMeters. If you are updating from an older version of MenuMeters, you must logout and relogin to load the new version of MenuMeters. UNIX-savvy users can 'kill -HUP' the SystemUIServer process, but remember this will restart/logout other MenuExtras like iChat.


Il parle d'upgrader le logiciel mais ça aussi j'arrive pas!


----------



## ntx (2 Novembre 2005)

En fait il ne parle pas de ton problème. Peut être devrais-tu tout reprendre de zéro. Supprimes tout ce qui est menumeter (prefpane et preferences) et refais l'installation : tu dois avoir dans un répertoire Library/PreferencesPanes (dans ton home ou dans le commun) le fichier de MenuMeters et c'est tout. Il n'y a pas de raison pour que cela ne marche pas si ce n'est les droits sur le fichier.


----------

